
Bye bye Java: It’s time for Indian institutions to let go of outdated languages - hellofunk
https://qz.com/1084770/bye-bye-java-its-time-for-indian-it-institutions-to-let-go-of-outdated-coding-languages/
======
FanimeFartoon
"Instead, institutions should now focus on newer languages like JavaScript,
Golang, Python, Ruby, CPP, Lisp, or Racket ..." Really?

Java First appeared May 23, 1995;

JavaScript First appeared December 4, 1995

Ruby First appeared 1995;

Python First appeared 20 February 1991

Lisp First appeared 1958;

Racket First appeared 1994;

Do they have any idea what they are writtining about? o.O'

